# Sage Barista touch steam wand troubles



## Jp55 (Aug 9, 2021)

I have a Saga Barista touch and struggled with the steam wand for a few months, constantly blocking or not heating milk properly. 
I periodically treat with white vinegar and the descale tablets ( added as a warm water mix) purge the system descale and leave over night, then rinse. (I would suggest that the wand nozzle is removed for this as that ends up blocked with sediment)

The nozzle unscrews and all four holes should be clear. Also check rubber gaskets. If the nozzle is clogged leave to soak in hot soapy water, unblock holes and rinse.

I have experienced another issue where the machine wouldn't produce any steam or pressure and the above didn't work. I had to strip the unit to resolve. This is what i found;
The steam wand contains a very narrow hose, this hose goes through the wand to a three way valve inside the machine. I found that there was a major scale build up in the pipe itself (especially where it bends) and then in the tiny holes in the 3way valve. To access these you need to remove the lid and rear panel, cleaning using a small pipe cleaner and a small pin to unblock the holes in the valve. After that all working perfectly.


----------



## Hootie9 (3 mo ago)

Hello, have same problem with my steam wand…could you advise what tube in the picture was the culprit before I have to pay the Sage repair cost!!!!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

He's pointing to where it fits...as stated above it's a narrow hose.


----------

